# Aerator on tub spout?



## Pepi93 (Sep 1, 2015)

Greetings,

In theory this makes sense to me but I'm wondering if anyone has done this and if in fact it is something that I can do without causing problems?

Here's the situation;

Single handle shower control faucet. Water flow through tub spout is very high because the single handle needs to be rotated almost to the other side to get the desired warm water temperature.

Shower head has an aerator so no issue there with nice water flow.

My hardware is as follows.

6 inch course thread brass nipple screwed into the pipes behind the wall. Course thread inside tub spout which screws onto the course thread of the other end of the brass nipple.

My thought is that I can put a standard size aerator filter and rubber/plastic washer inside the spout and then screw it onto the brass nipple?

It will be somewhat challenging to get the aerator filter/washer inside the spout but I can figure that out.

I'm on here asking before I decide to ruin my nice silicone job by ripping the spout off the wall.

P.S. This is for a brand new bathroom that I just built so all hardware is brand new and plumbing was professionally done for the shower control. I have no high water flow issues anywhere else in the bathroom because all other hardware has aerators as per standard.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I've never seen on and doubt it would work. If a diverter spout you may only get water from the shower head or both at the same time.

I think your time might be better spent learning how to safely adjust the temperature sensing module inside the tub valve.


----------



## Pepi93 (Sep 1, 2015)

"I think your time might be better spent learning how to safely adjust the temperature sensing module inside the tub valve."

I'm not sure what you mean by this? I don't believe anything is wrong with the temperature sensing. You turn the handle a bit and get cold water, you need to keep turning it more in order to get to the hot side. This is standard for single handle shower control units? I definitely don't want warm water coming out of the spout by only turning the handle a little. This would defeat the purpose of choosing whether I want just cold water or warm water coming out of the spout.

I have no issue with the diverter. It works great. I was just hoping I could put an aerator inside the threaded hole of the spout before I screw the spout onto the nipple.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

It is unclear to me exactly what problem you are having. Too much flow from the tub spout? Improper temperature from the tub spout? 

The problem I see with your aerator in the spout idea, is that it will not be an easy task to clean it WHEN it becomes clogged with sediment, minerals, etc..


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Pull out the owner's manual for your new shower valve and look at the instructions for adjusting your Rotational Limit Stop.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't see why this seems to bother you. Water comes out forcefully into the tub. Okay. 
I want the tub to fill as soon as possible so it stays hot. Filling at a slower rate just causes the water to cool.
Sorry, don't get the reason for doing the aerator.


----------



## Pepi93 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ron6519 said:


> I don't see why this seems to bother you. Water comes out forcefully into the tub. Okay.
> I want the tub to fill as soon as possible so it stays hot. Filling at a slower rate just causes the water to cool.
> Sorry, don't get the reason for doing the aerator.


I see your point. I forgot to think about the rate at which the tub would fill up if an aerator was placed on the spout.

To answer your question, the reason I wanted to do this in the first place is because we are weird and like to shower sitting down in the tub. In order to do this without turning the water on/off intermittently between soaping up etc is to have the water on the shower head at all times. The tub spout would fill the tub even with the drain open if we left it on during the "showering" process. 

Case closed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Pepi93 said:


> The tub spout would fill the tub even with the drain open if we left it on during the "showering" process.case closed.
> Thanks.


There should be a diverter on the tub spout, or on the wall, that stops all flow out of it when the water comes out of the showerhead.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

With most systems with a tub spout diverter, if you impede the water flow from the spout with an aerator, water will come out of the shower regardless of the diverter setting, unless the shower has an overhead on-off control.

Meanwhile if you use a shower overhead on-off control with the diverter set for the showerl, little or no water shouldl come out of the spout.

You can't please everyone when you are manufacturing a valve set with one knob to control two things (low/high water flow, low/high temperature).


----------

